# Shimano Sustain



## future27 (10. Dezember 2012)

Was haltet ihr von der oben genannten rolle???


----------



## juma (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Habe das ding vor ner Woche als 4000sender in der Hand gehabt.......sabba.|rolleyes Fazit....veriss Biomaster Twin Power Fireblood...das ding zieht 99 cm ein und du merkst nicht mal 
das du gekurbelt hast :q


Für mich persönlich momentan das beste was Shimano zu bieten hat.:l


----------



## Pitti (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



future27 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der oben genannten rolle???


 
Wunderbar!!!


----------



## Zepfi (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Das Deutsche Modell hat leider nicht die 6.0 Übersetzung des US Modells sondern eine 4.8er bzw 5.0er Übersetzung und somit genauso wie die Biomaster einen Schnureinzug von ca 70cm.

Hab die Sustain letzte Woche mal probegekurbelt und ich find sie echt top aber der Preisunterschied zur Biomaster die ebenso X-Ship besitzt find ich ein wenig überzogen da würde ich mir eher die Biomaster kaufen


----------



## future27 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



juma schrieb:


> Habe das ding vor ner Woche als 4000sender in der Hand gehabt.......sabba.|rolleyes



der satz reicht mir eigentlich schon  ;-)

danke schonmal


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich konnte die Rolle letztes WE probekurbeln und keinen Unterschied zu meinen Fireblood und Stella Rollen feststellen. 

Tolle Rolle, wem der Look gefällt der macht sicher nix falsch.
240 Euro für die 4000 er fand ich auch angemessen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Rolle letztes WE probekurbeln und keinen Unterschied zu meinen Fireblood und Stella Rollen feststellen.
> 
> Tolle Rolle, *wem der Look gefällt* der macht sicher nix falsch.
> 240 Euro für die 4000 er fand ich auch angemessen.


 


Für den Look sind Prada und Co. zuständig. Eine Hochpreisige
Rolle muss funktionieren.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Kollege hat seine geschrottet. Die Achse  war leicht verbogen und sie ist mit dem strömungsdruck nicht klar gekommen, es war aber die US Version. Die Deutsche Version sollte das behoben wurden sein soweit ich weiss also keine schlechte Rolle.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## weserwaller (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Kollege hat seine geschrottet. Die Achse  war leicht verbogen ...




Welche Größe der US Version war das ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für den Look sind Prada und Co. zuständig. Eine Hochpreisige
> Rolle muss funktionieren.:m



Eine Hochpreisige Rolle muss auch geil aussehen!

Die Sustain hat das gleiche Getriebe der Stella. Das wird den Lauf erklären. Ich selber hatte auch überlegt, mir so eine evtl. zu kaufen. Aber ich mag einfach keine Shimanos mehr. Maximal noch ne Baitrunner.

Für Leute die auf Shimanos stehen dürfte die Rolle aber der "Real Deal" sein. Gute Rolle für das Geld.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Eine Hochpreisige Rolle *muss auch geil aussehen!*
> 
> 
> Dann definiere den Begriff "geil" doch bitte einmal.
> Vermutlich haben viele einen anderen Begriff davon.:m


----------



## weserwaller (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Der Eine mag es schlicht, der Andere will Kirmes :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Allrounder27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine Hochpreisige Rolle *muss auch geil aussehen!*
> ...



Nochmal genauer, muss für mich geil aussehen. Würde nicht viel Geld für etwas beazhlen, welches zwar gut ist, mir aber nicht vollständig gefällt.

Hier hat ja, zum Glück, jeder einen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich habe eine 4000er im Einsatz. Bislang kann ich nur sagen: Fabelhaft! War aber auch erst drei Mal im Einsatz.


----------



## Dakes87 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Guten Morgen,
Sehr gutes Thema!!  Ich bin auch am Überlegen ob ich mir eine Kaufen soll, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es die Sustain wird oder die Vanquish!? 
Die Vanquish ist ja noch einmal um einiges Teuerer und ich frage mich ob das Gerechtfertigt ist, oder ob eine Sustain reicht...
Mich würde die US Version mit 99cm Schnureinzug auch wenn dann eher reitzen, wäre dass richtige für mich beim Faulenzen.
Lg Daniel


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Welche Größe der US Version war das ?




hey war eine 4000er.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fury87 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich wollte mir auch eine Sustain holen, aber eine 2500er und zwar hier: http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...himano-sustain-2500-fg-der-maybach-black.html

Also der preis ist super, nur wirkt die seite ein wenig Komisch, hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Shop?


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch eine Sustain holen, aber eine 2500er und zwar hier: http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...himano-sustain-2500-fg-der-maybach-black.html
> 
> Also der preis ist super, nur wirkt die seite ein wenig Komisch, hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Shop?



Der Shop ist mega bekannt, auch für seine meist sehr günstigen Angebote. Dort kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen. Allerdings wird dir eine gewisse Fantasiegebühr in Rechnung gestellt, wenn du die Ware zurücksendest, den Rest bekommst du als Gutschrift oder so Ähnlich. Gibt schon jede Menge Beiträge zu dem Shop. Wenn du sicher bist, die Rolle behalten zu wollen, kannst du sie dir dort holen. 
Allerdings ist es das Modell mit hoher Übersetzung-also nicht das deutsche. Musst du in dichgehen ob du das willst. Ich werde mir die hiesige mit langsamerer Übersetzung holen.

Gruß,
Waller.


----------



## future27 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch eine Sustain holen, aber eine 2500er und zwar hier: http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...himano-sustain-2500-fg-der-maybach-black.html
> 
> Also der preis ist super, nur wirkt die seite ein wenig Komisch, hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Shop?



Habe da schon eingekauft, ist ein super shop mit hammer geilen preisen, wie ich finde.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



future27 schrieb:


> Habe da schon eingekauft, ist ein super shop mit hammer geilen preisen, wie ich finde.


 


Musstest du schon mal einen Service in Anspruch nehmen?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob defekte Geräte nach Österreich geschickt werden müssen, und wie dann die Kosten sind.|kopfkrat


----------



## future27 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

darüber kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber der email kontakt war sehr nett von denen.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



> Musstest du schon mal einen Service in Anspruch nehmen?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob defekte Geräte nach Österreich geschickt werden müssen, und wie dann die Kosten sind.


Genau das ist der Punkt warum ich hierzulande lieber etwas mehr bezahle,dafür aber einen Ansprechpartner habe!
Was ist denn wenn die Rolle schon defekt ankommt?

Es gibt dazu auch einen Thread:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=197204
So wie hier bei diesem Boardie:



> TOP
> Mitglied
> 
> Dabei seit: 12.2006
> ...



Jürgen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Eine Hochpreisige Rolle muss auch geil aussehen!
> 
> Die Sustain hat das gleiche Getriebe der Stella. Das wird den Lauf erklären.


 
Hat sie nicht.
Sie hat von der Art das gleiche wie die Stradic FD, Rarenium Ci4 Fa, Stradic Ci4 Fa, Biomaster. Mit Black Almite (keramisches Material) beschichtetes Aluminium / Aluminiumlegierung als Material.
Stella hat ein Duraluminiumgetriebe mit einer neuartigen Beschichtung.

Die Sustain finde ich an sich auch echt schick und vom Lauf gut. Jedenfalls die 4000er die mein Tackler da hatte. Er hatte eine 2500er, die echt grottig, rau, lief, die daraufhin eingeschickt wurde... die neue die sie da haben haut mich immernoch nicht vom Hocker.

Eine 4000er habe ich im Auge... könnte nur von einer höheren Shimano verdrängt werden. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## future27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Habe gestern meine Sustain 2500 und meine neue Antares bekommen, die rolle macht einen super eindruck und läuft sehr weich. Hoffe das ich es nächste woche mal schaffe, sie mal kurz mit meiner Antares zu testen ;-)  wenn der see noch nicht zugefroren ist!


----------



## DingoDong (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Absolut Endstufe alteeeeeeeeeeeeraaaaaaa dat Röööölken. Escht mega! Nutze die Rolle auf heilbut und flusskrebse.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Tolle Optik? Find die sieht von den Bildern her aus wie ne 0815 Rolle (was nicht bedeuten soll das die schlecht is)


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Absolut Endstufe alteeeeeeeeeeeeraaaaaaa dat Röööölken. Escht mega! Nutze die Rolle auf heilbut und flusskrebse.


 

Und für was benutzt du deinen Schädel, ausser fürs Haare schneiden? #c


----------



## future27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



D1985 schrieb:


> Tolle Optik? Find die sieht von den Bildern her aus wie ne 0815 Rolle (was nicht bedeuten soll das die schlecht is)



da gebe ich dir recht, ich finde meine Stradic CI4 sieht da optisch besser aus. Aber optik ist nicht alles!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich fische die Sustain 2500Fg auch, und bin super zufrieden, die Bremse läuft butterweich, ein traum, und auch die Übersetzung geht so gerade noch zum jiggen, allerdings ist bei dem Us-Modell leider keine E-Spule dabei, weswegen ich mich auch für das deutsche Modell entschieden habe.Werde nur den Knob austauschen, da ich kein Freund vom runden Soft touch Knob bin.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



future27 schrieb:


> da gebe ich dir recht, ich finde meine Stradic CI4 sieht da optisch besser aus. Aber optik ist nicht alles!


 
Geschmackssache.... ich finde das schlichte Silber + Schwarz mehr als ansprechend #6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Das sehe ich genau so, aber ist wie alles im Leben Geschmacksache.


----------



## Trout 6 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf dieses Thema gestoßen, weil ich mir eine kaufen möchte für die Ostsee. Habe auch eine Frage dazu.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht mit der Shimano Sustain FG 4000 ob gute oder schlechte? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## ajotas (6. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Moinsen,

also ich bin seit gestern im Besitz der 3000er US Version mit 89 cm Einzug.

alles Prima, also runder Lauf, nix wackelt, nette Optik, auch wenn das teils farbliche Glitter im schwarzen Rollenkörper auch gerne hätte weggelassen werden können für mich (ok, der EVA-Knob is plötzlich doch nicht mein Ding, aber das macht nix), aber:

die Rolle macht ganz leichte "Klackgeräusche" beim Ankurbeln, nicht jedesmal, aber nach mehrfachen Versuchen, doch immer mal wieder. Das wird man am Wasser vermutlich nicht hören, und es klingt auch nicht nach bedrohlicher Fehlfunktion, eher wie ein erstes "Knarr" einer anlaufenden Bremsen. Es kommt aber irgendwo aus dem Herzen der Rolle oder vom Rotor, denke ich.

Ansonsten kann ich sagen, dass das eine der ganz wenigen Shimanos aktueller Baureihen ist, die mir sehr gut gefällt. Ich hab noch die 4000er Vanquish, die wirkt nochmal wertiger, trotz geringerem Gewicht.

Das Geräusch nervt natürlich dennoch etwas, aber ich halte es, wie schon gesagt, für vernachlässigbar. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich genau diese Rolle natürlich nicht gekauft, aber nun bleibt sie.


----------



## h3nn3 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit in Besitz der Sustain 4000FG, die europäische Variante!
Ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr begeistert bin von der Rolle bisher. Hatte wirklich weniger erwartet für den Preis!
Einwandfreier Lauf, seidenweich.. Die Bremse läuft sehr weich und ruckfrei an und die Schnurverlegung ist natürlich auch klasse!
Optisch ist es wirklich ein Leckerbissen muss ich sagen!
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Trübi (6. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hallo,

bisher sehe ich in deutschen Shops nur die 2500 und 4000er Version erhältlich. Die Rollengewichte sind mir bekannt, allerdings nicht die Dimensionen. Auf "bestelle-ich-halt-beide-und-schicke-eine-zurück" habe ich jedoch keine Lust.

Ich besitze sowohl eine Daiwa Caldia 3000 als auch eine Ryobi Arctica 4000 und versuche bisher erfolglos, gegen diese Referenzen die Größe der beiden Sustains abzuschätzen.

Daher meine Frage: Besitzt ein hiesiges Mitglied hier zufälligerweise eine der beiden Sustains und mindestens einer der beiden anderen Rollen?


Danke & Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## ajotas (6. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Die Sustain is schon nett.....kann mit Größenvergleich Calida3000 vs Sustain 3000 dienen. Meine Bedenken bzgl. Lauf der Sustain US Modell haben sich erledigt. Die läuft wirklich Zitat "super smooth...." an. ich denke nicht, dass unter Einholbelastund dieser Eindruck schwindet, bezogen auf die US-Übersetzung. Vielmehr glaube ich, zum Mefo und Zanderangeln mit der 3000er US genau die richtige Version gepickt zu haben.


----------



## Trübi (7. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hallo ajotas,



ajotas schrieb:


> .....kann mit Größenvergleich Calida3000 vs Sustain 3000 dienen.


klasse, herzlichen Dank.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## nekrobiose88 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen auch das 4000er EU Modell geholt, die Verarbeitung und Optik ist wirklich Top, allerdings lief meine zwar seidenweich machte allerdings kratzende Geräusche beim einkurbeln und klackerte im bereich der Kurbel wenn man abrupt stoppte. Letzte Woche hab ich sie zurückgeschickt, morgen kommt die Neue. 
Heute teilte mir der freundliche Herr vom Kundenservice von nem Onlineshop folgendes mit: 
"Wir haben ihre Rolle durchgecheckt und die Geräusche auch festgestellt, ein Kollege hat eine im Lager rausgesucht die keine Geräusche macht. Das Shimano Rollen anfangs Geräusche machen ist normal weil sich das Fett erst verteilen muss."
Auf meine Frage zwecks dem Kurbelspiel bzw Klackern bekam ich folgende Antwort: " Das haben alle Shimanos" #q


----------



## Tino34 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

das Gleiche hat ich mit meiner 4000er Stradic auch, Schleifgeräusche und geklacker im Kugellager. Auseinandergebaut, klebriges Fett raus gereinigt und neu geölt. Läuft seidenweich nur das ganz ganz ganz leise "schleifen" ist noch da.
Einem geschenkten Gaul...

Die Sustain gefällt mir vom Lauf und von der Optik auch super, mich stört der Kurbel"Knauf" rund, geht für mich gar nicht.
Habe die Biomaster 4000FB und zum Glück dauert's nicht mehr lang und die 2. Biomaster kommt an die Rute.:m


----------



## nekrobiose88 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich war anfangs schon ein wenig enttäuscht weil die Rollen ja nicht gerade günstig sind, ein tolles Teil ist die Sustain auf jeden Fall, wird wohl ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein  
Wird sich rausstellen wenn die Ersatzrolle heute oder morgen kommt.


----------



## Iroc-tx (14. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ersatzrolle schon gekommen? Würde mich interessieren ob das Problem wieder auftaucht?


----------



## nekrobiose88 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Iroc-tx schrieb:


> Ersatzrolle schon gekommen? Würde mich interessieren ob das Problem wieder auftaucht?


 
Ja die Rolle ist letzte Woche Samstag angekommen, das Problem besteht jetzt nicht mehr, anscheinend wars ein Montagsmodell. Das nächste mal bestell ich einfach nicht mehr Online sonder kauf mir ne Rolle im Geschäft #6


----------



## Franky D (15. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

servus leute,
kennt ihr ein deutschen händler der die sustain in der US version mit der hohen übersetzung inkl e-spule anbietet bisher habe ich nur die version mit der 4,8er übersetzung mit e-spule in der 4000er größe gefunden


----------



## nekrobiose88 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Die US Version bekommst du bei Nordfishing, ist aber kein Deutscher Händler :g. Allerdings ohne E-Spule aber mit dem komischen Rollenständer


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> Die US Version bekommst du bei Nordfishing, ist aber kein Deutscher Händler :g. Allerdings ohne E-Spule aber mit dem komischen Rollenständer


 

thx das hatte ich schon gesehen aber auf den ständer kann ich verzichten mir wär die us version mit e-spule liber als mit ständer


----------



## Mendez (19. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Moin,
heute ist meine 4000 FG eingetruddelt. Sie läuft etwas schwergängig wie ich finde. Meine 2 Jahre alte 4000 Rarenium läuft da viel leichter. Einmal kurbeln und sie macht locker 10 Umdrehungen. Die Sustain kommt kaum auf die Häfte. Ist das normal? Irgendwie enttäuschtend finde ich. Sie läuft leise. Kein Schleifen, kein Klappern aber so zäh. Wie war es bei euch denn? Sonst schicke ich sie zurück. 

Servus


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

ich könnte mir vorstellen das sie erstmal warmlaufen und du sie einkurblen musst hört man ja des öfteren das der lauf dann geschmeidiger wird;-) hast du das US model?


----------



## Mendez (19. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Nein, das EU Modell


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

ok das ändert zwar nichts an meiner Aussage bezüghlich zu dem einlaufen ;-)
aber immer noch daran das ich nach dem US Modell bei einem deutschen Händler inkl e-spule suche


----------



## Trübi (19. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Moin, moin,



Mendez schrieb:


> Wie war es bei euch denn? Sonst schicke ich sie zurück.


habe die 2500 und 4000 gekauft (|supergri, und *).

Bei mir tritt das "Phänomen des Schwerlaufs" mit der 2500er auf - und zwar absolut und relativ. Ich habe wegen der "kleinen" zwecks Umtauschmöglichkeiten angefragt.

Gegenfrage in die Runde: Weiß jemand aus eigener Erfahrung, wieviel Stroft GTP R3 auf die Spule der 4000er passt?


Grüße,
Trübi

*: Einkaufspreis für zwei vermeintliche Toprollen inklusive (!) jeweils einer Ersatzspule = 1x Stella ohne Ersatzspule


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Franky D schrieb:


> ok das ändert zwar nichts an meiner Aussage bezüghlich zu dem einlaufen ;-)
> aber immer noch daran das ich nach dem US Modell bei einem deutschen Händler inkl e-spule suche



Die Shimanski US-Modelle werden steht´s ohne Ersatzspule geliefert. Wenn du also ein E-Spule & die höhere Übersetzung willst, wird dir nicht´s anderes übrig bleiben als dir die E-Spule extra zu kaufen.

Fische die 3000er & bin schwerstens überzeugt!


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Lepi schrieb:


> Die Shimanski US-Modelle werden steht´s ohne Ersatzspule geliefert. Wenn du also ein E-Spule & die höhere Übersetzung willst, wird dir nicht´s anderes übrig bleiben als dir die E-Spule extra zu kaufen.
> 
> Fische die 3000er & bin schwerstens überzeugt!


 
ok das ist doch mal ne aussage hatte ich leider fast schon so befürchtet


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Wie siehts inzwischen mit den Rollen aus? Laufen sie, oder gibts Ärger? Und hat die schonmal Jemand im Salzwasser gequält?


----------



## Veit (4. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie siehts inzwischen mit den Rollen aus? Laufen sie, oder gibts Ärger? Und hat die schonmal Jemand im Salzwasser gequält?



Absolut tadellos (seit November im Einsatz). Auch bei starker Überlegung, finde ich nichts was ich an der Rolle bemängeln könnte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Wie schneidet sie im Vergleich zur Stella, Branzino, TwinPower, Exist oder ähnlicher Rollen ab. Falls du irgendwo den direkten Vergleich hast.


----------



## Trübi (6. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie siehts inzwischen mit den Rollen aus? Laufen sie, oder gibts Ärger? Und hat die schonmal Jemand im Salzwasser gequält?


Die 400er läuft super, bei der 2500er konnte ich das nicht sagen. Diese habe ich zurückgeschickt und nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler, der alle anderen vorrätigen Exemplare "angekurbelt" hatte, auf Ersatzlieferung verzichtet (hervorragender Service!).
Trotzdem denke ich über einen erneuten Anlauf nach.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## ajotas (7. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie schneidet sie im Vergleich zur Stella, Branzino, TwinPower, Exist oder ähnlicher Rollen ab. Falls du irgendwo den direkten Vergleich hast.



Ich hab gestern meine 3000er US Version eingeweiht. Die läuft satt und zuverlässig, kein Spiel, aber leicht "rauh" im Vergleich zu meiner 4000er Vanquish und wohl durch die Übersetzung läuft die Kurbel auch nicht so leicht an und weiter wie z. B. meine Daiwa Caldia 3000. Super Wickelbild mit 0,12 Spiderwire UC, Schnur geht sauber von der Rolle.

Also, ich hab auch ne 4000er Biomaster probegekurbelt, da ist die Sustain deutlich angenehmer.

Ist meines Erachtens innerhalb der Shimano Familie preislich korrekt eingegliedert. Einziges Manko bei mir ist das in diesem Thread früher schon genannte leichte Klickgeräusch aus den Eingeweiden des Getriebes. Da scheint beim Antrieb irgendwas leicht von innen gegen das Gehäuse geschlagen zu werden. Bin mittlerweile so schlau, dass dieses Geräusch z. B. nicht auftritt, wenn ich die Rolle 90° nach unten neige, auch aufgestellt nach oben mit der Spule tritt es eher nicht auf, aber halt in der normalen Position häufiger beim Ankurbeln oder plötzlicher Beschleunigung. Das hört man aber wirklich nur zu Hause, gestern beim Angeln nicht ein einziges mal, und es war kaum windig. 

Es fühlt sich auch nichts deswegen unrund oder kaputt an, nur das Geräusch ist eben da. Bin immer noch im Prozess des Akzeptierens, hab mir aber auch vorgenommen die nächsten Wochen viel damit zu angeln, um zu sichereren Erkenntnissen zu kommen. 

Sonst halte ich das Teil für Top und das Geräusch bei meiner wird wohl n Einzelfall sein.

Vielleicht können ja mal andere Besitzer im stillen zu Hause reinhorchen, ob ihnen sowas auch auffällt. Einfach in normaler Position wie beim Jiggen-Schnuraufnehmen schnell ankurbeln und wieder anhalten....ankurbeln.....manchmal ist es gar nicht da, aber es kommt leider immer wieder.


----------



## A Nagy Ho Horgász (7. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hallo Leute,#h

  ich bin neu hier und würde gern einen Rat haben wenn es möglich ist.

  Ich habe mir auch diese Sustain 4000fg Rolle angesehen und optisch als gut befunden.
  Die meisten halten diese Rolle meist für ok.
  So und hier meine Frage: sollte ich die US oder reicht auch die EU Version?;+
  Unterschied ist mir bekannt wegen der Übersetzung.
  Würde es zum Hecht, Zander,Rapfen angeln benutzen mit Gummifisch und Wobbler.

  Kennt man den Unterschied so stark? Was meint Ihr?

  Eine Ersatzspule sollte ca.48€ kosten für die US Version was heißt das die Rolle mit Spule auf ca. 290€ kommt. Die EU kommt da ca. auf 250€
  Die 40€ würde ich gerne investieren wenn es sich rentiert.

  Also ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## ajotas (8. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



A Nagy Ho Horgász schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,#h
> 
> 
> Kennt man den Unterschied so stark? Was meint Ihr?
> ...



Das würde ich von Vorliebe und Gewässer, eigentlich aber nochmehr von Angelart abhängig machen.

Du willst sie aber offenbar allroundmäßig einsetzen, da du offenbar auch größere Köder einsetzen willst, könnte eine nicht allzuhohe Übersetzung, und damit die EUR Version geeigneter sein.

Schnureinzug dürfte sich so errechnen:

99cm (USA) x 4,8/6,0 =79,2 cm (EUR)

Sollte die US version tatsächlich sogar die Übersetzung 6,2 haben (findet man auch bei mancher Quelle), läge der EUR- Einzug bei knapp 77 cm pro einmal Kurbeln.

Kräftiger íst dann sicher die EUR Version, welche dann in den meisten Situationen für mich vielseitiger erscheint, da 77 cm Einzug normal reichen und die Kraftübertragung besser sein dürfte, also besser bei schweren Ködern und starkem Strömungsdruck.

Für Meerforellenangeln oder Jiggen ohne zu großen Köder- und Strömungswiderstand, wo man gern mit weniger Drehungen mal mehr Schnur einzieht, wäre dann die US Version zu bevorzugen.

Du hast die Qual der Wahl, ich würde mich bei 4000er Größe für die EUR Version entscheiden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Sind ja doch nen paar Leute im Thread die hier nen Klacken und da nen Ruckeln bemängeln. Man man man...sowas darf bei einem +250 Euro Produkt, welches ja nun nicht neu ist, einfach nicht passieren. Ich hab in letzter Zeit so ein Pech mit Angelgerät. Wenn ich mir morgen ne Sustain kaufe, dann ist hier übermorgen der Nächste mit einem Problem...#q


----------



## A Nagy Ho Horgász (8. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



ajotas schrieb:


> Das würde ich von Vorliebe und Gewässer, eigentlich aber nochmehr von Angelart abhängig machen.
> 
> Du willst sie aber offenbar allroundmäßig einsetzen, da du offenbar auch größere Köder einsetzen willst, könnte eine nicht allzuhohe Übersetzung, und damit die EUR Version geeigneter sein.



 Würde es am Fluss benötigen zum Hecht Zander und Rapfen angeln vom Ufer aus benötigen.
  Gummifische bis max. ca. 30-35g werfen und Wobbler bis max. ca. 20-25g
  Bin noch relativ am Anfang meiner Raubfisch Karriere daher weiß ich nicht zu 100% auf was ich alles achten sollte und was wirklich wichtig ist. Aber du hast schon recht gut erkannt, ich suche ein Allrounder.

  Dankeschön für deine Meinung und ist sehr hilfreich.#6


----------



## nekrobiose88 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sind ja doch nen paar Leute im Thread die hier nen Klacken und da nen Ruckeln bemängeln. Man man man...sowas darf bei einem +250 Euro Produkt, welches ja nun nicht neu ist, einfach nicht passieren. Ich hab in letzter Zeit so ein Pech mit Angelgerät. Wenn ich mir morgen ne Sustain kaufe, dann ist hier übermorgen der Nächste mit einem Problem...#q


 
Na ja ich hatte ja anfangs auch probleme mit meiner 4000er die ich aber mit meiner Ersatzrolle nicht mehr hab. Ich hab daraus gelernt und werd einfach Ruten und Rollen nicht mehr im Internet kaufen. :m Die Qualität der Rollen ist wirklich super, der seidenweiche Lauf ein Traum. Preislich find ich sie ein bisschen hoch angesetzt, na ja ich hab nur 238 inklusive Versand gezahlt. Ich würd in der Hinsicht nicht schwarzmalen, nur weil vereinzelt probleme auftauchen wie zb bei mir. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Leute diese Rollen besitzen und sich nicht zu Wort melden weil sie einfach keine Probleme haben. :g


----------



## ajotas (9. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> ...... Ich hab daraus gelernt und werd einfach Ruten und Rollen nicht mehr im Internet kaufen. :m Die Qualität der Rollen ist wirklich super, der seidenweiche Lauf ein Traum. Preislich find ich sie ein bisschen hoch angesetzt, na ja ich hab nur 238 inklusive Versand gezahlt. Ich würd in der Hinsicht nicht schwarzmalen, nur weil vereinzelt probleme auftauchen wie zb bei mir. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Leute diese Rollen besitzen und sich nicht zu Wort melden weil sie einfach keine Probleme haben. :g




Ja, kann ich fast unterschreiben, denke auch, dass es sich nur um paar Ausreißer handelt, was eigentlich aber auch nicht sein sollte.

Das probekurbeln und kaufen im Laden schließt sowas natürlich aus, aber die Unterschiede in der Preisgestaltung sind meines Erachtens gerade bei Rollen häufig eklatant.

Erstmal hat kaum jemand solche Rollen vorrätig und zweitens dann mit 20-25 % mehr im Preis. Ich zahl vielleicht ohne zu Zucken mal 25 Euro für nen Hochpreisigen Artikel mehr, wenn ich weiß, was ich vom lokalen Service habe. Aber wo ich weit über 50 EUR mehr hinlegen müsste, da ist bei mir der Geiz dann doch zu geil.


----------



## nekrobiose88 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Da geb ich dir Recht ajotas#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich hab mir die Sustain ja letzens angeschaut. War dann einem Kauf auch nicht so abgeneigt. Hab mich dann aber heute doch für eine Stella entschieden. Hoffe das ich von Ärger verschont bleibe. Sonst bekomm ich ne Krise. #c

#h


----------



## Trübi (9. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



ajotas schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich fast unterschreiben, .....


Ich auch.

Wobei: Ich habe die erste zurückgegeben und keine Ersatzrolle genommen, da laut Shop "alle anderen 2500er Modelle vergleichbar liefen" [Bei dieser Gelegenheit: Angel-Domäne -> Top-Service!] Andererseits weiß ich natürlich nicht, wieviel weitere Exemplare noch vorrätig waren.

Weil meine 4000er im Trockenen aber astrein läuft, habe ich soeben einen erneuten Versuch bei einem anderen Shop eingeleitet. Ich bin gespannt und werde hier berichten.

Internet vs. Laden: siehe Antwort von _ajotas_ -  wobei ich den Ladenserviceaufschlag zuallermeist in % bemesse.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## ajotas (9. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Trübi schrieb:


> Internet vs. Laden: siehe Antwort von _ajotas_ -  wobei ich den Ladenserviceaufschlag zuallermeist in % bemesse.
> 
> Grüße,
> Trübi



So wärs eigentlich richtig, aber ein Beispiel: Shimano Vanquish 3000- online oder bei nem einschlägig bekannten größeren Händler im weiteren Raum um Hamburg

ca. 389 - 399 EUR

Bei einem Ladengeschäft hier in Hamburg für 499 oder sogar 509 gesehen. Da sind 25 % Preisdifferenz aber eben ein Grüner.

Da guck ich dann auch auf die absolute Ersparnis. Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass da nennenswert was abgesetzt wird..

Ich meine, gerade bei hochpreisigen Geräten wäre ne etwas angepasste Preispolitik vielleicht insgesamt für alle, auch den den lokalen Händler besser, wenn er sowas schon ins Programm nimmt.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Margen soooo schlecht sein können.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Die margen GRADE bei den Hochpreisigen Produkten sind oft extrem übel. Da können einem Händler die Tränen kommen, wenn der an einer Stella/Exist nur 80 Euro verdient (Nach Abzug Mwst). Wenn so ein Teil noch 1 Jahr im Laden liegt und noch Zinskosten fällig werden, dann wirds richtig übel.

Ansonsten geb ich euch recht. Wenn die Preisdifferenzen zu hoch werden, dann hat der Händler ein Problem. Aber es gibt auch den einen oder anderen Onlineshop, der irgendwo ein Garagenlager im Industriegebiet hat und dementsprechend zufrieden ist, wenn er bei einem 350 Euro Produkt 25-35 Euro über hat. Der örtliche Händer kann mir so einer Preispolitik dichtmachen.

Also glaubt nicht, das der Händler nach dem Kauf einer Exist/Stella für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub geht. Wenn das Produkt 2 Jahre im Laden liegt, der euch Schnur für lau aufspult und evtl. noch 30 Euro am Preis macht (um es endlich um verkaufen) dann kann der Händler froh sein, wenn er mit einer schwarzen Null aus der Sache geht.


----------



## ajotas (10. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die margen GRADE bei den Hochpreisigen Produkten sind oft extrem übel....



Ok, ich kann das nicht abschließend beurteilen, auch wenn ich mich schwer tue, an so geringe Margen, bzw so hohe Wareneinstandspreise zu glauben.

Aber die Frage ist doch, wenn der Händler viele hochpreisige Artikel zu eigentlichen nicht konkurrenzfähigen, überhohen Preisen aufs Regal stellt, was hat er von ganz niedrigen Absatzzahlen? Da hol ich mir doch lieber mit konkurrenfähigen Preisen ein paar mehr Kunden ins Haus, setze von diesen Produkten dann noch relativ mehr ab, und verkaufe den Kunden mehr anderen Kleinplünn, wo dann mehr hängenbleibt.

Ist natürlich graue Theorie, und würde sich jeder Händler am Markt so verhalten, wäre der Effekt auch wieder weg. Aber dass es für einzelne nach dem Schema schon funktioniert, sieht man ja z. B. in Kaltenkirchen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Für den Laden in Kaltenkirchen gelten ein wenig andere Gesetze. Darüber möchte ich aber nicht öffentlich sprechen.

Ansonsten hat der lokale Händler aber eine begrenzte Reichweite. Das bedeuted auch, das nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an potentieller Kunden für hochpreisiges Gerät vorhanden ist.

Warum sich die Händler sowas in den Laden stellen. Nunja, es wertet eben doch den Laden auf, wenn ein paar Hochpreisige Artikel vorhanden sind. Und hin und wieder greift auch mal einer zu. Aber das große Geld lässt sich mit den Teilen nicht verdienen. Wenn die nicht vorrätig sind und der Händler sie extra für dich bestellt mag das ein wenig anders aussehen. Bei den richtige teueren Made in JP Artikeln verdient der Hersteller einen ganzen Haufen, nicht der Händler.

Es lohnt einfach mehr, die biligen Produkte zu verkaufen. Da sind die Margen (prozentual) sehr viel höher.


----------



## ajotas (10. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Für den Laden in Kaltenkirchen gelten ein wenig andere Gesetze. Darüber möchte ich aber nicht öffentlich sprechen.
> 
> Ansonsten hat der lokale Händler aber eine begrenzte Reichweite. Das bedeuted auch, das nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an potentieller Kunden für hochpreisiges Gerät vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...


 
Wir sind zwar Offtopic, aber Deine Sicht ist mir da auch zu einseitig. Für Emotionales hat mein Chef auch wenig über, ich bin auch ein wirtschaftendes Subjekt, aber kann mich nur zu konkurrenzfähigen Preisen verkaufen.

Reichweite lass ich als Argument nicht zählen. Vielmehr müsste theoretisch jeder Händler auch in der Lage sein, zumindest auf Bestellung jedes Produkt halbwegs preislich angepasst verkaufen zu können, ohne sich dadurch zu ruinieren. Dann hätte er nämlich nicht die Kapitalbindung. Ich kann mir eh kaum Vorstellen, dass 25 Shimano Stellas, 30 Vanquishs, 25 certartes alle klassisch finanziert sein sollen.

Ich seh das eher als ne Frage der strategischen Ausrichtung und des gewollten Konzeptes, Möglichkeiten einer anderen Preisgestaltung im hochpreisigen Segment gäbe es sicher für viele, sicher nicht alle, aber viele.


----------



## Trübi (10. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hi ajotas,



ajotas schrieb:


> So wärs eigentlich richtig, aber ein Beispiel: Shimano Vanquish 3000.....
> 
> Da guck ich dann auch auf die absolute Ersparnis.


unter diesen Umständen würde auch ich eine absolute Preisobergrenze setzen.

Unabhängig vom Verkaufskanal gilt ja, dass das Angebot auf irgendeine Wiese einen zumindest minimale Kaufanreiz erzeugen sollte. Und hier schließt sich dieser Kreis dann wieder, denn Mondpreise sind ganz bestimmt keine "Erfindung" des Internet.


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Trübi (18. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

So,

ich habe die zweite 2500er gerade ausgepackt. Sie läuft deutlich "weicher" und wird daher wohl(*) bleiben.
Die 4000er habe ich jetzt eingeweiht und zwei Tage(**) mit ihr an der Greys Prowla Platin.... gummifiert. Feine Rolle, ergo: Für den aufgerufenen Preis nach meinem Dafürhalten ein richtig preiswertes Spielzeug.

*: Alleine schon, um bei meinen Erwartungshaltungen die _Kirche im Dorf zu lassen_.

**: Den größten Fisch fing ich mit meiner billigsten und schwächsten Kombo (Greys Prowla Lure&Spin, 2,15m/5-15gr; Ryobi Applause 2000). Mit einem 3er "Mepps" am 20 FC riss ich einen Graskarpfen an der Afterflosse. Ca. 30 min später hatte ich ihn an der Bootslängsseite, die grobe Schnellvermessung zeigte 112 cm. Da das nebenbei mein größter Fisch überhaupt war, hat mich die Leistungsfähigkeit der oben erwähnten Gerätschaft wirklich beeindruckt. 

Edit sagt: Nach Befüllung beider Spulen (inklusive Unterfütterung und der notwendigen Umspulereien ca. 1000m Spulleistung) habe ich mit Freude festgestellt, dass die kleine nun genauso schön (trocken)läuft wie das größere Exemplar. 


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## xsxx226 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hi Leute ,
ich hab Donnerstag meine 4000er Sustain bekommen und bei mir ist auch das Klickgeräusch beim Kurbeln zu hören.Die Rolle läuft zwar echt Super weich und hat fast kein Kurbelspiel, aber das Klicken stört mich dann doch nen bisschen.Hab den Verkäufer darauf hin mal ne Mail geschickt und der hat mir geschrieben: "[FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Herr ... ,[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]vielen Dank für ihre Mail.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Es tut uns leid, dass sie mit einem gelieferten Produkt nicht zufrieden sind.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Sie sind nicht der erste Kunde, der die Geräusche bei der Sustain Rolle „reklamiert“[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Die  Geräusche sind bei dieser Rolle normal. Dies hängt zum einen mit einer  sehr leichten Bauweise, zum anderen mit der eingebauten Mechanik und  Schmierung zusammen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gerne lassen wir dir Rolle bei Ihnen nachholen. Ein Ersatz ist leider nicht möglich, da alle Rolle Geräusche von sich geben.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Trübi (20. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



esox226 schrieb:


> Hi Leute ,
> ich hab Donnerstag meine 4000er Sustain bekommen und bei mir ist auch das Klickgeräusch beim Kurbeln zu hören.Die Rolle läuft zwar echt Super weich und hat fast kein Kurbelspiel, aber das Klicken stört mich dann doch nen bisschen......


Hmm, ein Klicken ist mir bei meinen Exemplaren nie aufgefallen. "Geräusche" machen sie beim Kurbeln allerdings. Ich will diese nicht mit konkreten Atrributen qualifizieren, sie sind mit Spule jedoch "stärker" als ohne.

Was wirst Du machen?


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## xsxx226 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hi Trübi,
ich werd die Rolle wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Perch-Noob (21. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



esox226 schrieb:


> Hi Trübi,
> ich werd die Rolle wieder zurückschicken.


 
Würd ich auch machen, bei meiner klappert & klackt nichts.
Und das kann ich für diesen Preis wohl auch erwarten.

Die Argumentation des Verkäufers, ist ja schon recht dreist.


----------



## Mendez (21. April 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich habe auch bei meiner neuen 4000 nachgesehen. Auch bei mir klappert nichts. Nur normale Laufgeräusche. Sie läuft zwar etwas schwerfällig für meinen Geschmack aber flüssig und leise. Ich würde sie auch zurücksenden. Für den Preis muss sie funzen.


----------



## ajotas (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

ie funzt auch. Ich behalte meine, weil ich es gerade so akzeptiere und das Klicken draußen keinerlei Bedeutung hat. Eigentlich stimmt es aber, dass man die Dinger Shimano um die Ohren hauen sollte, für 240 EUR incl Versand beim günstigsten Anbieter erwarte auch ich eigentlich eine Rolle mit super smoothen Lauf ohne von normalen Laufgeräuschen abweichenden "Klicks".

Ich habe auch die Vanquish 4000, die ist noch leichter, und da passt alles.

Die 3000er US Sustain war nun 10 Tage im Einsatz an der Ostsee auf Meerforelle und hat mir sonst gut gefallen und keine "weiteren Probleme" beschehrt.


----------



## Mendez (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Meine war die letzten beiden Tage voll im Einsatz. Täglich wurde sie 10 Std. gequält und ich muss sagen, einfach fabelhat das Röllchen. War jeden cent wert. Jetzt bleibt nur noch abzuwarten wie lange sie heile bleibt. Dann werden wir sehen, ob es ein gutes Produkt ist.


----------



## benihana (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hallo zusammen,
Habe das Thema mal rausgekramt. 

Inzwischen ist etwas zeit vergangen und ich hätte gerne mal ein paar Meinungen von Nutzern der sustain. Suche eine Alternative zur biomaster und schiele hier auf die 2500 Version. Wie ist euer Eindruck im langzeittest. Einsatzgebiet wird bei mir das gummifischen am Rhein werden. 

Ist hier jemand der ein bisschen seine Erfahrungen schildern kann?

Gruß


----------



## Mendez (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Meine Sustain 4000 liegt bereits seit 8 Wochen bei Shimano zur Reklamation. Nach wenigen Wochen Einsatz wurde sie immer schwergängiger. Für diesen Preis inakzeptabel. Über den Kundenservice von Shimano braucht man sich glaube ich nicht unterhalten. Ich schätze ich werden beim nächsten Rollenkauf auf Shimano verzichten und Alternativen suchen. Bin määäächtig enttäuscht.


----------



## benihana (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Oha, das hört sich gar nicht gut an. Was genau war bei dir das Problem?

Haben andere auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Mendez (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Bei mir fing es an so nach 6 Wochen. Ich merkte, dass die Rolle langsam immer schwergängiger wurde. Ich nahm zu Testzwecken meine alte Twin Power und fischte bedie Rollen mit gleicher Schnur und gleichem Köder. Man merkte den Unterschied deutlich. Obwohl ich sie einölte (auch das Schnurlauröllchen) ging sie immer schwerer und schwerer. Dann wurde es mir zu bunt. Meine rareniums liefen viel leichter und die sind um einiges günstiger. Ich warte jetzt ab, was Shimano sagt, wenn ich die Rolle dieses Jahr noch wieder bekomme. Dann melde ich mich.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Kann wer etwas zu dem 5000er US Modell sagen? Läuft sie schwer an? Und ist die viel größer als die 4000er ?

MfG


----------



## Steppox (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Moin Leute,

Nach langer Überlegung habe mich für eine Sustain 2500 FG (EU Modell) entschieden.
Das gute Stück ist gestern angekommen. Die Rolle habe ich natürlich direkt in die Hand genommen und wollte sie erst mal warm kurbeln (ca. 5min).
Mir viel direkt auf das die Rolle mit und ohne Spule ein schleif Geräusch von sich gibt. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie laut bzw wie leise laufen eure Rollen? 
Das schleifen, bei meiner Rolle, hört man schon deutlich raus (man muss sie nicht direkt neben das Ohr halten).
Ist so was bei neuen Rollen normal? 
Hier im Forum steht auch das sich das Fett in einer neuen Rolle erst verteilen muss. Wie lange dauert so was?

In der Anleitung steht auch noch ein Satz der mich verwirt hat.
Zwecks Rollenpflege soll man je einen Tropfen das mitgelieferten Öls verwenden.... In meiner Schachtel war kein Öl zu finden?!

Mfg
Steppo


----------



## Fury87 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Steppox schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Nach langer Überlegung habe mich für eine Sustain 2500 FG (EU Modell) entschieden.
> Das gute Stück ist gestern angekommen. Die Rolle habe ich natürlich direkt in die Hand genommen und wollte sie erst mal warm kurbeln (ca. 5min).
> ...




Das geht mir mit meiner Caldia auch so, habe zwar noch nicht richtig damit Geangelt, aber schon in die Hand genommen, und sie ist im vergleich zu meiner 3 Jahre alten rarenium echt Laut!... Ich Lese oft, dass es wohl normal ist für Rollen in der Preisklasse!!! ;+

200-250euro Rollen scheinen heutzutage auch nicht mehr das zu halten was sie Versprechen, klar die Caldia läuft wie ein gut Geöltes-Uhrwerk, dass man aber ständig hört....

Naja, die Rolle geht auf jeden fall zurück zum Händler, Ich wollte mir eigentlich dafür eine Sustain kaufen, aber das lasse Ich dann Lieber!


----------



## Tino34 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Es ist doch bekannt, dass neue Rollen in der Regel sehr wenig Öl oder Fett in sich haben!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine 5000er EU-Modell gekauft.

Zu Hause in aller Ruhe auseinandergebaut und gefettet und geölt. Läuft wie eine Biene, vorher auch! Gefischt habe ich Sie leider noch nicht, aber in einer Woche geht's hoch auf den Bodden. 

Aber leise / laut ist Subjektiv! Schleifgräusche ebenso?!?!

Wenn Sie unrund läuft, es wackelt, klackert oder sonst dergleichen dann muss Sie zurück, aber 

Rollen sind nie nicht hörbar.

Es arbeitet nun mal Material auf Material in den Rollen bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung, das ist mechanisch nicht anders lösbar!

Jeder muss für sich selbst definieren in Ordnung oder nicht in Ordnung!

"Teurere" Sachen, wie z.Bsp eine Sustain Kaufe ich im Laden und nehme Sie in die Hand. Und pack die an eine Rute dran usw.


----------



## Tino34 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hab ich ganz vergessen zu Fragen,

Ich möchte meiner kürzlich erworbenen 5000er Sustain einer anderen Knob, flach statt rund verpassen. Nicht falsch verstehen, abgesehen von dem runden Knob ist die Rolle Hammer!
Nun frage ich mich welcher Knob der Biomaster-Reihe / Größe da ran passt. Der von der 4000er Stradic FJ jedenfalls passt nicht!
Hat einer Kenntnis hier im trööt?


----------



## Steppox (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Könnte ihr mir ein Fett und Öl empfehlen?
Laut Beipackzettel sollte Öl ja eigentlich im Lieferumfang enthalten sein.
Denke mal da Shimano hat da einfach an beiden Enden gespart.
Beipackzettel nicht geändert und Öl auch nicht mehr mit ausgeliefert....


----------



## Promachos (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Steppox schrieb:


> Könnte ihr mir ein Fett und Öl empfehlen?



Hallo,

Quantum Hot Sauce, gibt es als Öl und Fett, z.B. bei Zesox.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hier ist wohl das Non plus ultra der Öle!

http://www.scandex.de/chemie/reelx.html

Ich habe bei der letzten Rollenwartung (nicht von Shimano) son Fläschchen bekommen und benutze es brav!

Jürgen


----------



## Tino34 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

die Produkte kann ich auch nur empfehlen, Haftvermögen erste Sahne.

Hat noch einer ne Idee wegen dem Knob?|kopfkrat


----------



## Promachos (16. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Hallo Jürgen,

wie benutzt du das Fläschchen? Bin an einer möglichst einfachen Wartung ohne Auseinanderschrauben der Rolle interessiert.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Öl in die Wartungsschraube, ein wenig auf die Achse und etwas auf das Schnurlaufröllchen. Danch noch etwas von dem Fett um die Achse und um die Kurbel und fertig ist die schnelle Wartung.


----------



## Promachos (16. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Danke schon mal, Allrounder.

Zwei Nachfragen:


Was tun, wenn die Rolle keine Wartungsschraube hat?
Auf die Achse Öl und Fett?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Vor jedem zweiten bis dritten mal Angeln, drei Tropfen in die Ölöffnung der Shimanorollen, ansonsten ein Tröpfchen auf die Achse (Spule runter)
Etwas an das Schnurröllchen und die Gelenke des Schnurfangbügels.
Das war es auch schon. 
Die Biomaster hat praktischerweise ein(winziges) Ölloch an der Befestigung des Schnurlaufröllchens, dass habe ich aber erst kürzlich bemerkt und da tropfe ich natürlich auch rein.
Ich habe zwei Biomaster in Gebrauch und da mache ich dies seit zwei Jahren so, die laufen wie am ersten Tag.
Bei anderen Rollen mache ich das genau so, allerdings werden die auch alle paar Jahre mal geöffnet und gefettet.

Nachtrag:


> Was tun, wenn die Rolle keine Wartungsschraube hat?
> Auf die Achse Öl und Fett?



Ich denke alles was von außen an der Rolle zugänglich ist, da reicht Öl.
Fett kommt nur (wenig) in die Bremse und ins Innere der Rolle, also an die Getrieberäder und beweglichen Teile.Wobei da wieder das Walzen/Nadellager der
Rücklaufsperre ausgespart wird, da kommt wiederum nur Öl rein!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*



Promachos schrieb:


> Was tun, wenn die Rolle keine Wartungsschraube hat?
> Auf die Achse Öl und Fett?



Ohne Wartungschraube entfällt die Option. Ich fische nur Daiwa und Shimano und muss sagen, das bei den Shimanos mit Wartungsöffnung viel mehr Öl durch geht als bei den Daiwas. Schon irgendwie merkwürdig...

Ich fische eine von den Shimanos im Salzwasser. D.h. sie wird auch immer abgespült und bekommt eben manchmal am Wasser auch die eine oder andere Spülung ab...

Deswegen schmiere ich auch etwas Fett um die Achse, nachdem ich Öl drauf gegeben habe und ein wenig gekurbelt habe.


----------



## Tino34 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe im Netz hoch und runter gestöbert und gesucht kann aber nichts finden! Daher stelle ich nochmal die Frage!

Ich möchte den Knob von meiner 5000er Sustain EU-Modell durch den einer Biomaster ersetzen! Geht das?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## A Nagy Ho Horgász (18. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Ich denke das weiß hier keiner.
  Da hilft nur der Selbsttest!


----------



## sasa (19. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

hi taxidermist,
welches würdest du raten gibt jamehrer sorten von dem öl, un wo kann man es kaufen.

grüße

sasa


----------



## Tino34 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

hier habe ich es bestellt,

http://www.tackle-service.de/epages...hops/63631245/Products/"Scandex-Pflegeset 1B"

Noch einer ne Idee zum Knob, ich werde die Rolle am Freitag und Samstag zum Hechtfischen auf den Bodden ausführen und berichten!


----------



## bobbykron (20. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Also rarenium, stradic ci4, Technium fc, biomaster 2500 und 4000, vanquish passen untereinander


----------



## bobbykron (20. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

So Tino, lange gesucht für dich.
Sascha hat die 2500er schon mal umgebaut

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3842204&postcount=6826


----------



## Tino34 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Danke Matthias,

ich habe mir den Knob komplett gerade beim BAC bestellt. Superschnelle und vor allem ein netter E-Mail Kontakt! Die Lieferung kommt wohl Mitte Dezember aber Der Preis ist auch Hammer!!! Ich hatte Sascha auch schon per PN kontaktiert!!!


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Bac Shop is auch echt ein geiler Laden, da könnte man richtig arm werden  .


----------



## Tino34 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Bin ich jetzt auch, erst Hausumbau, jetzt noch ein vorweihnachtliches Röllchen

Ich werde berichten wie sie unter Belastung läuft.


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Offopic: Wolltest Du Dir nicht noch meine Fin Nor ansehen?


----------



## Tino34 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Sustain*

Verlass dich drauf, werde ich noch tun. Aber ich konnte nicht an der Sustain vorbei für 189€ :g


----------

